# Josephine



## Josi (Sep 16, 2019)

Can anyone advise us on what awning will fit our autotrail savannah as the one that came with it doesn’t fit as the door won’t open.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you buy from a dealer Josephine? If so I'd return n ask them to fit a suitable awning. The one you have seems to be not fit for purpose.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Just to clarify, is this a roll out awning permanently fitted to the side of the van or a drive away tent type?


----------

